
Impostor Hunting: Why 9 Out of 10 Tech Jobs Are Bullshit - adamotaku
https://medium.com/@adamagb/impostor-hunting-why-9-out-of-10-product-team-members-are-probably-redundant-7e6519ebd9b4
======
dalke
Using the logic of that piece, since all science boils down to physics (or
applied math), there's no need to hire anyone other than physicists (or
applied mathematicians) for any science research.

(Or to quote Big Bang Theory: "I'm a physicist. I have a working knowledge of
the entire universe and everything it contains")

------
chrisbennet
Read to the end for the surprise.

